# Plants!



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, im very VERY busy with work and all so i didnt even have time to figure out where to put my plants... i pretty much just thrown them anywhere so they can grow.... sadly i dont have any before picture's but lets just say they were about 3 inches tall. I will eventually go find some driftwood or figure out what im going to do. Ideas welcomed









Uhm...

*Equipment*
48 gallon aquarium
black silica sand
2x t5 lights... 10k and 6.5k ... 1wpg...
DIY co2 kit
Root tabs
PMDD (poor mans daily dose)

Plants: IDK lol.

*REMEMBER - i am ONLY growing them out at the moment - will be scaped shortly!*
Some plant's are doing pretty damn well, while other's are having some problems







3 weeks into having them


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

your setup is gonna be sweet when your done, is that anarchis... i know i spelled that wrong... on the right side? Im looking into some of that does it root or is it like hornwort?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Great start keep us updated









NakedSavage:
All stem plants root if substrate is nutrient rich.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a great start on the tank. gonna look awesome when its finished.


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice growth and the black silica sand looks good too! Nice home for your P!


----------

